# Sealing Brick Pavers



## Colonel Hogan (Sep 3, 2006)

A couple of questions about your pavers, are they dry-fitted closely together or is there some sand in between the individual pavers? If there is sand I don't think sealing would be effective. I take it you are in South Florida? I install pavers in New England and have never had a need to seal them. However if you feel the need, you could use some UGL Exterior Masonry Sealer which is bluish clear thin liquid which can be applied with a large roller or possibly a squegee.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

sflamedic -

I assume you have interlocking concrete pavers (60 or 80 mm thick) since you have a driveway.

It is a job you can do yourself.

If you are trying the make the color more vivid there are numerous products available. Call a local paver or hardscape supplier and ask for recommendations. Most usually have this type of product available.

If you do not have any available, Google for Pave Tech. They sell a complete line of accessories to paver suppliers and paver contractors.

You may need a cleaner ot prep material and they have this also. Usually paint stores and especially "big boxes" are the wrong place to go for something like this.

It will not change the color like a stain, but it will make it more vivd until it wears off (depends on the conditions and exposure). I believe is generally has a matte finish, but some brands offer a slight glaze surface if that is you thing.

good luck.

************


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks alot for the help. Any tips on the process of actually doing the job? I do have interlocking pavers. I was reading up on it and saw someone said something about sand, is that needed also? The sealer helps protect the pavers correct?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have an existing driveway and the surface is flat, there is no need for and sand.

The sealer is more for appearance than anything else. It is not needed for durabilty if you have quality pavers meeting the current standards. This is especially true for your climate.

************

************


----------



## waterproofer (Jul 18, 2007)

*Brick Paver Sealing*

Full disclosure:

I work for Applied Technologies, a waterproofing supplies manufacturer. WE have a product called A-Tech Masonry Sealer which seals bricks, brick pavers and other masonry substrates.

The other posts are correct in what you can do to seal your brick pavers. What our product would do for you is stop water penetration from the surface of the rick. It is a siloxane product that penetrates into the pores of the brick. Because the sealer is below the surface, it will not wear off. Alos, the original texture will remain. And it does not have a gloss finish nor will it change the color of your pavers.

To learn more, please visit our web page for more details.

http://appliedtechnologies.com/pages/content/masonry_sealer.html


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Sealing the surface of the pavers for water absorption/pentration is a total waste of time and money!!!

No mater what miracle mystry goop you put on the surface, the bottom is still in contact with the soil as is intended. Putting the wrong materials on the exposed surface of the pavers can cause discoloring or decreased durability.

If you want to seal the individual units, go to a good hardscape/paver supplier. There are many coatings that are designed for paver that are proven to "freshen up" the surface and others can give you a "gloss" if you prefer that.

The old european pavers never had sealers and they still are attractive and functional.


----------



## PaverSealer (Apr 4, 2011)

Sealing Pavers is quite easy and a must do for all surfaces. When done correctly it protects long term and will ensure your surfaces stays the same as the day it was installed. I've written an article here ---------- that has step by step instructions on sealing your surface.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I like using H&C products for sealing pavers and masonry surfaces. Sherwin Williams sells H&C products. First you will need to clean the pavers and degreas.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

sealing pavers is very easy and it will protect you pavers from fading over time and exposing aggregates in them due to erosion. you could use the clear xylene base sealer such as H&C (sherwin williams/home depot) but it is low solids and high in solvent (a bucket of thinner) you will not get good coverage due to the lack of solids and you will use a lot of product especially on something as pourous as pavers. ppg/ porter paints and surecrete design has some excellent products for this type of project.


----------

